# East River on 2 Oct 10: Average bass fishing.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

After watchin Auburn thrash ULM today, decided to go out to East River with my son today. Launched at 2 thirty pm and drove up to the Horseshoe Cove. Started trolling back down. I ended up boating 5 bass from 3-6 thirty. I caught two bass on Zoom Black Flukes, 1 on a white trick worm, and then two others on a black trick worm. Water temps are a cool 71 degrees and this was during the heat of the day. I thought it would be a little better. All the bass were about the same size, between 12-14 inches.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish...


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice catch. I was there earlier in the day and only caught one Bass. The water temps were in the low 70s and never got above 75. The one I did catch hit slow and didn't fight much on the way in and didn't thrash at all in the boat. His body was colder than normal as well. What is going on with the East this week? If anyone can help let me know...

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Nice catch. I was there earlier in the day and only caught one Bass. The water temps were in the low 70s and never got above 75. The one I did catch hit slow and didn't fight much on the way in and didn't thrash at all in the boat. His body was colder than normal as well. What is going on with the East this week? If anyone can help let me know...
> 
> KsB


What time did you leave? I don't know what the tide was doing, I really didn't care, just wanted to wet some lines. When I saw the temp was 71, I was thinking that they would bite all day, especially with as hot as it was this summer in that river. All the bass I caught didn't fight either, real lethargic.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I started at about 6:30 A.M. High tide hit about 6:45-7:00 A.M. The water was moving pretty good and I thought they would be switched on just like the week before. I checked the weather and it looks like we had a small cold front this week. That may explain why they were switched on last week. As I said, I only caught one Bass, but I had a few nibbles, and those nibbles were very light--made me think the bite were from Bream. 

KsB


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I was at the extreme south end of Weaver River (20 yards from the bay) and there were tons of 10" bass along the shore. We were fishing for Specks and Reds, but only caught three Specks, two of which we kept. Our first spot at the tip of Escribano Point was already taken, but we did watch them catch a huge Jack Crevalle before finding another spot.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I went back to the East today to see if the minor cold front was the root of the bad Bass fishing on Saturday. Well, I caught one Bass again, though a very nice one, it was only one. I caught a 3 pounder within 5 minutes of hitting the water. Caught the bugger on a top water plug near a boat dock. I fished for about 2 hours and had only a few other ticks of the line--went home. The water temp was only 73 degrees. 

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> I went back to the East today to see if the minor cold front was the root of the bad Bass fishing on Saturday. Well, I caught one Bass again, though a very nice one, it was only one. I caught a 3 pounder within 5 minutes of hitting the water. Caught the bugger on a top water plug near a boat dock. I fished for about 2 hours and had only a few other ticks of the line--went home. The water temp was only 73 degrees.
> 
> KsB


Dunno what's going on, must be this high pressure over us. I hope it doesn't suck when I'm up bass fishing in Alabama this weekend.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

AUguy7777 are you going to tensaw this weekend?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

tightlines said:


> AUguy7777 are you going to tensaw this weekend?


No. Why? What's going on there? I'm heading up to Troy, AL to see my brother who just got back from working up in NY this year. We're going to fish sun-up to sun-down Saturday. I'm 2 hrs from Lake Martin, a little over an hour from Eufala, and have the county lake 5 minutes up the road from where I'll be at. We're going to decide Friday night where to go. No matter the destination, I'm sure we'll sleigh them and I can post a pretty good report when I get back.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I only ask because I know how much you go to Tensaw. That ought to be a great trip. Looking forward to the report make sure you put it on the GCFC site too. Im heading to tensaw fri afternoon. Ill let you know how I do. Should be pretty good.


----------

